# Atrax Combustion



## EarlD (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's my first Atrax from ExoticBlanks.  It's an "Upgrade" Gold  Fountain Pen.  I dressed it up with one of Jonothan Brooks' Combustion  blanks and a Bock nib from Classic Nib.

THANKS to everyone who had a part in this pen.  It's going in my private collection.

EarlD


----------



## boxerman (Dec 12, 2011)

That is one hot pen. Really like the blank. So what do you think of the Atrax pen? Is it a nice pen?


----------



## EarlD (Dec 12, 2011)

boxerman said:


> That is one hot pen. Really like the blank. So what do you think of the Atrax pen? Is it a nice pen?



I really like this kit.  I'm not a fan of "accent" platings and have been looking for components in one color plating with no black plastic showing and this fills the bill.  I've got more fountain pens, rollerballs and ballpoints on the shelf...gotta try them all.  lol

EarlD


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 12, 2011)

I saw those on their website, and was wanting to see what someone would do with it.

People have been complaining about "too much bling", and this kit certainly addresses that complaint.

You did a great job of matching it to blank to come up with something, showing how the simpleness of the kit allows the turner to show off the blank if done right.


----------



## ToddMR (Dec 12, 2011)

You are making me thinking about trying out this kit.  Very nice pairing up with blank and kit.  Everything looks so nice.  No wonder its going in your private collection.  You did a great job on the fit and finish.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Whaler (Dec 12, 2011)

Magnificent! I wouldn't turn that one loose either.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 12, 2011)

That's a beauty Earl. Nice addition to your collection.
I assume you reverse painted the blank?


----------



## EarlD (Dec 12, 2011)

MarkD said:


> That's a beauty Earl. Nice addition to your collection.
> I assume you reverse painted the blank?



Yes, I reverse painted the blank black and also painted the tube black.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 12, 2011)

I showed the wife this one with no warning. Question 1: Is that a Brooks blank? Well done. Now that I can type effectively, that was definitely a great kit for that blank, and I hope to put one of those blanks on something sooner or later.


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 12, 2011)

VERY nice Earl! I really like that kit as well. I hope you're able to make it to the meeting on Sat. I'd love to see your work in person. Fit-N-Finish are perfect as usual! You did awesome on the reverse painting too.


----------



## magpens (Dec 13, 2011)

What a beautiful pen !   Your photography is excellent too.  

Mal


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you always upgrade the fountain pen nibs, or was it a 'This-is-mine-and-I'm-gonna-get-it!" thing?


Awesome blank, someone has a pretty good mind's-eye to come up with that coloring!  Well done!







Scott (purty) B


----------



## EarlD (Dec 14, 2011)

This was only my third FP.  Have one I've used personally and sold one.  I wanted to upgrade this one to see the difference...and there is some.  The Bock is just sooo smooth.  I have more and will offer them if to customers if they want them.  I have this pen to show off the difference.

That would be Jonathon Brooks eye you're referring to.  

EarlD



SDB777 said:


> Do you always upgrade the fountain pen nibs, or was it a 'This-is-mine-and-I'm-gonna-get-it!" thing?
> 
> 
> Awesome blank, someone has a pretty good mind's-eye to come up with that coloring!  Well done!
> ...


----------

